# I am really impressed with this saw



## twokidsnosleep (Apr 5, 2010)

I am green with envy


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

Hey kevin what is the dimension of the two boxes?
I'm planning to get one, not sure If i need lift gate service?


----------



## zierath (May 2, 2010)

it was one box. 4' x 36" x 36". VERY heavy, I had trouble after the delivery guy left, just pushing it. Have a buddy help you. I'll try to post a pick of the box….


----------



## glucas4 (Jun 9, 2010)

According to Grizzly site it comes in one box. Go to their site and look up the machine and hit specifications (above manual). It will tell you size, weight, & type of box.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for your review


----------



## doordude (Mar 26, 2010)

nice fathers day gift. Lucky dog


----------



## JackBarnhill (Mar 8, 2009)

I ordered the G0555P on Friday. I included the lift-gate service since I wouldn't have anyway to get it out of the back of the truck by myself. The cost of the lift-gate service was only $32. I think it will be worth it.


----------



## MOJOE (Jun 13, 2009)

Planning on picking one of these up myself. I'm about 200 miles from their Springfield showroom, so might just call down to see if they have one available for pick-up. Just have to take a Friday off and make a 3-day weekend out of it. Thanks for posting the box dimensions.

Also, I like your shop helper in the second pic…..I have 2 of those myself!!


----------



## DAWG (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanks for sharing, and Good Luck with your new saw.


----------



## Dtharp (Mar 9, 2009)

Just a note on lift gate service. I paid for that when I ordered my table saw fro Grizzly and the driver told me when he got here that they did not have lift gate trucks. Of course Grizzly refunded my money but I still had to unload the saw with the help of the driver. Another option is to pick up at the closest UPS depot. Mine is nearly an hour away.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

I have a grizz 555 extreme and have always been very well satisfied with it. It was advertised as being shipped in one box so I opted to pick it up at the local UPS. Turned out to be two boxes which was ok with me,I had to put it together by myself (each piece over 100 lbs.) For the money I don't think you can beat them.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

I have this saw as well and love it!!!!!!! Best saw I have used especially for the money! I will be buying the riser block as today is the first time I really needed the full 12 inch for re-saw. Enjoy.


----------



## Triumph1 (Dec 20, 2009)

I started with this saw and loved it. My father is now the current owner. Very rarly do you get more than what you pay for…but this is the case here. Great saw…enjoy!


----------



## ChrisForthofer (Jan 1, 2010)

Is that weiner dog to scale?


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Heres why the box is so heavy..It has a cute little dogie standing on it…


----------



## live4ever (Feb 27, 2010)

It's a great saw - I love mine! Did you get the riser block?


----------



## zierath (May 2, 2010)

The dog was no help lifting, no thumbs!! Whereas I am all thumbs! I just ordered the riser. KZ


----------



## SNSpencer (Nov 16, 2009)

Same one that I have had for quite a few years now. Runs and cuts great and easy to maintain. Excellent choice. I would recommend putting it on a mobil base, it comes in handy with a small shop.


----------



## ShannonRogers (Jan 11, 2008)

I have been using this same saw for over 4 years now and I love it. I did eventually upgrade to Carter guides and put a Woodslicer blade on it, but this was only because I was looking for better resaw results. This is a great saw for the average woodworker who isn't looking to give over all his shop space and budget to a monster saw.


----------



## Xtreme90 (Aug 29, 2009)

Kevin congrats on your knew saw!

I own basically the same saw, G0555x and just love it!! Had a comparable jet and powermatic bandsaw in school didn't like em, have a comparable craftsman that's really decent then I got this saw and it seemed to just be heavier, more stable and enough power for that size saw.

Good luck.


----------



## chewbuddy13 (May 28, 2009)

I have the same saw and it's great. I don't have the riser…..yet


----------



## fiddlebanshee (May 3, 2010)

I've been drooling over this as well. Is it possible to get this thing down a flight of stairs or is it way too heavy for that? In which case I may just wait until I get a separate workshop building and order it then. If I get it now it'd eventually also have to come out of the basement up the stairs to go in the shop anyway.

What's your advise? Wait or get it?


----------



## zierath (May 2, 2010)

I think two guys could manage to get it up and down a flight of steps. One could also use a refrigerator cart. Once mounted to the base it's quite solid. The table comes off easily to. I'd day go for it!


----------



## twokidsnosleep (Apr 5, 2010)

How is the blade it came with???
Would you upgrade it to something else….suggestions on a better blade for resawing?
My trigger finger is getting itchy, they ship to Canada


----------



## zierath (May 2, 2010)

The stock blade seemed good for general purposes. I understand that a hook tooth blade is best for re-sawing, but i'm still learning. I put a 1/8" blade on to cut bandsaw boxes and it did a fantastic job with turns.


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks Kevin

I ordered the G0555P, it is back ordered, so I have to wait until July 18 of that week to receive it.


----------



## JackBarnhill (Mar 8, 2009)

I ordered the G0555 Polar Bear too last Friday. Grizzly told me that it was BO'd 'til 7/9. I think that was when they were supposed to get them in and that I wouldn't see the saw until a week or so later.

I ordered the riser block and the mobile base at the same time. They've both arrived. Just waiting on the saw.


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

Jack

I ordered the G0583Z Dust Collector and bandsaw and wanted both of them to ship at same time. But I was told by grizzly I would have to wait until September. They both are backorderd. So I said I would like to cancel my order, long wait. All of sudden the guy said there some inventory coming on the July 18…

I guess there's more coming in July and September.


----------



## JackBarnhill (Mar 8, 2009)

Steven - I got an email surprise from Grizzly this morning. They shipped the saw today and, according to FedEx Freight, it should be delivered the latter part of this coming week. It's almost party time.

Hopefully your stuff will come sooner too.

How to you like the Rigid oscillating spindle/belt sander. I think that will be my next and last tool acquisition. I don't have room for any more. I saw a sweet deal the other day for a Grizzly 8" joiner on CraigsList but I just don't have the room for one. In another life maybe.


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

I thought they would use UPS freight? Guess it depends where you live..

The rigid I had problems with. In fact most people had problem with tracking. The sandpaper belt wont stay on exact same place. It happens when you start it, or when you place the wood into the sand belt it will start going up. (low pressure)

I exchanged at least 3 times, first one problem with the belt not being on track, second problem is metal shaving coming out.

I have a feeling I got the bad batches.


----------



## JackBarnhill (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm not sure how Grizzly decides which carrier to use. Mine just happens to be FedEx/Viking.

It sounds like your problems with the Rigid are mostly with the belt operations. I am most interested in getting one of the units for the spindle operations. I already have a large belt sanded in a vertical configuration but, thanks for the info.


----------



## dawgwalker (Jun 6, 2010)

Congrats on the new saw! I just got mine last week and just so you know my shipped UPS and I did not request a lift gate and the driver had one and he used it with his lift truck and dropped it in my driveway no charge..The driver was really nice and said just let me know where you want it..


----------



## Simons44 (Jan 9, 2009)

Did grizzly tell you who the shipping company was before the item arrive at your door?


----------



## brunob (Dec 26, 2006)

I have the saw with the riser. Love it.


----------



## JackBarnhill (Mar 8, 2009)

I asked Grizzly who the carrier would be when I ordered the saw because I wanted to make sure that it would be delivered with a lift gate truck. Grizzly sent me an email when the saw shipped and it also told me who the carrier was and gave me the tracking number. The carrier (FedEx/Viking) call me two days ago to schedule the delivery for tomorrow or Friday and I confirmed with them that it would be delivered with a lift-gate truck.

So far, their has been great communication all along the way.


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

I've gotten a call from Grizzly telling me they will ship it out from the Washington warehouse on Monday 5 .(FedEx/Viking) Looks like the folks over there are the first to receive the containers.


----------



## zierath (May 2, 2010)

Just installed the riser. Went over without a hitch, although I did have to go to Sears and buy a 23mm and 26mm wrench…. All fit as advertised. Definitely a two person job. i've tuned it with the blade that came with the riser. all seems as if before, except a whole lot more clearance. Just played with it so far. I want to do some basic re-sawing. I'll need a lot of practice. Cheers!


----------



## JackBarnhill (Mar 8, 2009)

I received my saw last Thursday but it had an owie. FedEx picked it up again on Friday. They're supposed to ship the new one Tuesday.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Well ,well, your wife bought it for fathers day . I'll need to try thatLOL ,seriously have fun. I have about 4 good bandsaws and use them all including the big resaw. Alistair


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

*Jack *

Looks like the box was damaged by shipping company.
I heard many people received their damaged also.


----------



## JackBarnhill (Mar 8, 2009)

There were some superficial scrapes and small holes in the cardboard and one corner looked a little crumpled but there was nothing that would cause me to expect any damage to the saw. And, the Styrofoam around the motor was completely intact. The damage to the motor had to have occurred sometime between when the saw went through final inspection and when it was put in the box in China.

The FedEx guy was great. He used his pallet jack to bring the saw from the curb to my garage. It is a short driveway but he didn't have to do that. He also helped my son and I to unpack and inspect the saw. It was the FedEx guy that first found the damage. He even try to help us put the saw back into the box but, we couldn't figure out how to get the base panels to fit back into the Styrofoam.

I figured that out the next day and the same FedEx guy came back out to pick up the saw. Great guy.


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

Jack

Send a PM to CEO of Grizzly
he will handle this problem

http://www.sawmillcreek.org/member.php?u=5851


----------



## JackBarnhill (Mar 8, 2009)

Steven - Thanks for the link but, they are taking care of it. I just hope the second saw isn't damaged when it arrives.


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

Jack

It's good to see that they are taking care of it. 
Good luck.

Grizzly sent my saw out yesterday.
I expect it to arrive on Thursday or Friday.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanks for the review. And hey, did it come with the bench dog or was that extra?


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

I have one too! My favorite power tool!

Just remember… Make it habit… Always check to be sure you have the tension lever down BEFORE you power on!

If you forget it, it will be the LAST time you forget to do it!  

I know from experience…  

Take care & ENJOY!


----------



## JackBarnhill (Mar 8, 2009)

I just received the 2nd (replacement) G0555P from Grizzly. From all outward appearances, the box and the saw, everything arrived in perfect condition. I'll post more details in a separate blog as I assemble, tune and test the new toy.


----------



## jistincase (Aug 15, 2010)

I really want to get a griz saw too. I looked at a 14 inch shop fox that was real nice for 499. and it had an enclosed base. The guy at the shop told me that grizzly is the maker of the shop fox brand also. They seem to be a nice built unit as well. Now if I can convince my wife that I just can't do anymore wood working without one I am home free.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

If you think it runs quiet now… add the cool blocks (as in a recent thread) and it go to a whisper!

Whenever your tires start to show wear, replace them with the Urethane tires… Make all the difference in the world!

Enjoy your new toy… and be safe!

Congratulations!


----------

